# new campsite



## dees46ex (Jul 31, 2008)

Hello all
I spent the last 4 days motorhoming in the enniskillin/donegal region.Met a kind chap who let us stay on his site in bundoran.There is no site for mh or tuggers,in this area and i was grateful to stay in his static home site.
Niel tells me he would like to set up a campsite in bundoran and would like to know what he should provide in order to be attractive to motorhomers
side from the essentilas and obvious what do members think is important?Your feedback will be relayed to Niel and with luck(and planning permission)there will be a place for motorhomes in bundoran.
By the way,fabulous beaches and a wonderfull clifftop walk. 
kind regard
damien purcell


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Hi Damien

If you go to page 3 of the members bar you will find a post called "if you could design a campsite" by Snelly.

Lots of information and views on here.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi just to save you looking. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-51483.html

Olley


----------

